# Help needed with Nvidia gtx260 3D settings.



## kitt3 (Feb 1, 2009)

So i was wondering if i made any mistake with those settings as iam looking for HIGHEST PERFORMANCE i dont really care about quality so any suggestion for a change would be appreciated. Btw the games i play are all OGl games. thanks.





sorry if pix are small i dont know how to make em bigger.


----------

